# Saturday fun



## Medina Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

We smoked a fatty made jalapeño poppers and homemade spaghetti sauce


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like a success from my screen. Nice Job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 1, 2018)

MJ, Nice spread of food and sauce!


----------



## Medina Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks CM


----------

